# anyone need chaga?



## ashland (Apr 30, 2013)

I just collected a nice selection of chaga! does anyone need any? I'd love to share!


----------



## oligador (May 8, 2013)

I would love to have some. A friend of mine just had a double mastectomy and starts chemo in a week. I want her to try some chaga tea I have read up on it a lot and know how to make extracts and tinctures and think it could benefit her.


----------



## ben (May 9, 2013)

I am definitely interested in some!


----------



## ashland (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry about the delay. I still have 4 pounds of good quality Chaga left. If anyone is still interested, please call me 651. 274. 3381 or email - stepan.insurance at yahoo . com


----------

